# Star Frontiers d20-(Abandoned)



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

Im abandoning this game proposal. So nothing to see here. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm interested, it's been a while since I've played in the universe of Star Frontiers.


----------



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

*SF Races*

Here are my take on the old SF races. Ive tried to keep it as close to the old description of the races in the Alpha Dawn rules. 

For background fluff, most of the old campaign timeline info is considered "canon" for historical background. The information regarding Rim Worlds and "newer" races in Zeb's guide are not going to be used.

Characters will start at 3rd level. Star Frontiers is a PL7 setting. The characters will be the members of a small StarLaw Ranger company in a remote system. Rangers are similar to the old Texas Rangers- responsible not just for law enforcement, but for paramilitary defense, exploration, rescue, and just about anything else that needs to be done. 

The company will have access to a small space vessel.
*
Races:*Non human characters do not gain as many skill points as a human character of the same class. Non humans get 4 fewer skill points at 1st level than a human character and 1 fewer skill point each level thereafter.
Non Human characters advance as human characters do, but they gain only one bonus feat at 1st level instead of two.








*Humans*: per the d20 modern rules.

average size:6 feet tall
average mass: 175 pounds (male), 120 pounds (female)
average lifespan:200 years
reproduction:heterosexual, viviparous
body temperature: 98.6 F
starting languages: read/write Human, read/write PanGal









*Dralasite*

average size: 4 to 4 feet 5 inches tall, 3 feet wide
average mass: 143 pounds
average lifespan: 250 years
reproduction: hermaphroditic, budding
body temperature: 86 F
languages:read/ write Dralasite, read/write PanGal

Size: Medium

Speed: 20

Ability Modifiers: +2 Con, -2 Dex, +2 Wis

Elasticity (Sp):  A Dralasite's skin is stretchable and supported by a complex muscle structure. A Dralasite can have a number of limbs equal to his Dex/3 +1, rounded up. These limbs cannot be longer than 3 feet, and cannot be thinner than 4 inches, and fingers up to 4 inches long and no thinner than 1/2 inch. It takes 5 minutes to grow an extra limb. Regardless of the number of limbs, a Drasalite cannot use more than two weapons at a time. Normal penalties apply for two weapon fighting.

Lie Detection (Ex): Dralasites are a very thoughtful and observant species. They are adept at debate and discussions, and can very often tell when someone is not telling the truth. Therefore they gain a specific +2 bonus to Sense Motive checks when determining the truthfulness of an individual.The Dralasite must be talking to its target face to face to use this ability.

Scent (Ex): Dralasites have amazing sense of smell, and can identify people by scent, as well as familiar smells from objects. 








*Vrusk*

average size: 5 feet tall, 5 feet long
average mass: 185 pounds
average lifespan: 175 years
reproduction:heterosexual, ovoviviparous
body temperature: 100.4 F
languages: read/write Vrusk, read/write Pan Gal

Size: Medium

Speed: 40

Ability Modifiers: -2 Str, +2 Dex

Ambidexterity (Ex): Vrusk gain the benefits of the Two-Weapon Fighting feat as a bonus.

Head for Business: All Vrusk gain the Knowledge:business skill as a class skill  regardless of class or occupation.

Comprehension (Ex): Vrusk have a special sense when it comes to social dealings as a result of their own complicated social structure. They are very good at determining the nature of most interactions, and therefore gain a specific +4 bonus to sense motive checks when assessing a social situation.

Darkvision(Ex): Vrusk possess darkvision out to a range of 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only but otherwise the same as normal sight, and vrusk can function with no light at all.

Natural Armor: The Vrusk's hard carapace gives a +1 natural armor bonus to defense.

Stability (Ex): A Vrusk's eight legs grant it a +4 stability bonus on checks made to resist bull rush and trip attempts.

Swim Penalty: Vrusk breathe through gills on their abdomen, and therefore take a -4 on Swim checks.






*
Yazirian*

average size: 6 feet 8 inches
average mass: 110 pounds (male), 130 (female)
average lifespan: 140 years
reproduction: heterosexual, viviparous
body temperature: 102.2 F
languages: read/ write Yazirian, read/ write PanGal


Size: Medium

Speed: 30

Ability Modifiers: -2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha

Low light vision (Ex): Yazarians have excellent sight, and are only limited by their normal field of vision.

Life Enemy: At first level, a Yazirian may elect a life enemy. This enemy can be a particular person or group, or a cause. A life enemy is not required, but can only be elected at first level and cannot be altered or changed afterwards.The Yazirian gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of his chosen enemy. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures. For noncombant life enemies, Yazirian may choose cause or field of study. In such cases, Yazirian gain a +4 circumstancial bonus in  a craft, knowledge or research skill for their particular field. 

Light sensitivity (Ex): Yazarians are susceptable to bright light, and are -2 to all actions and checks ( such as attacks, spot, and search) in such conditions when not wearing dark goggles.

Battle Rage (Ex): Yazirians train themselves to "rage" in combat, and push themselves to their physical limit in attack. Yazirians gain the Heroic Surge feat as a bonus.

Glide (Sp): Yazarians may use their membranes to glide. The maximum distance they may glide is 1 foot for every one in height in normal gravity, double in low gravity. He must start at least 30 feet off the ground at start. Yazirian glide at poor manuverability rating. Yazirians cannot glide in environments with zero or heavy gravities.


----------



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

*The Cryxia System*

The Cryxia System contains 2 planets in orbit around an orange star. A Rim system, it has only recently gained membership to the UPF. Primarily settled by the Vrusk, the two planets now have sizeable populations, and local militia and law enforcement. Agriculture is the main industry.

Pi'Ka'Nair is a heavily populated, light gravity world. Like its sister planet, many crops are cultivated on the world for trade and export, but its main crop is the Cryxian root, an indigenous plant used for several synthetic drugs and medicines. SyntheticCorp maintains a major laboratoy/factory on Pi'Ka'Nair for processing of the root. Most farms on Pi'Ki'nair are collective enterprises run by the Vrusk House E'tcha which specializes in agriculture.

Pi'Ki'Nair has one satellite, a desolate, rocky moon- Bu'd.

T'zaan is moderately populated, normal gravity world. Colonized later than its sister, T'zaan is populated mostly by small independent farmers. Its too cultivates the Cryxian root as its main crop. The Capellan Free Merchants maintain an trading station satellite in orbit around T'zaan. 

The newly constructed Ranger station is on T'zaan, whose population voted and petitioned for a StarLaw presence. Otherwise the UPF has few officials in the system.


----------



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> I'm interested, it's been a while since I've played in the universe of Star Frontiers.




Great. Welcome aboard Falkus. I'll put you down as the first player. Feel free to post any questions.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2005)

For some reason I can't get the starfrontiers page to load, what exactly is the setting like?  Star Wars?  Babylon 5?  Firefly?  Farscape?


----------



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

The page does often take some time to load.

The old Star Frontiers game was pretty science lite compared to games like Traveller. There were only four races, and like the Basic and AD&D of the tiem it was a little on the generic and open side as far as setting info went.

 Games were (to me at least) alot like Silver Age space opera games. Somewhere between Buck Rogers and Star Wars I guess. Exploration of primitive worlds with dino riding natives, weird aliens, ancient artifact hunts and starship combat were all part of the fun. The main threat was of a  mysterious worm like alien race that could hypnotize other species to act as its agents and spies, and that occasionally invaded for purposes known only to itself.

It wasnt a perfect setting or system, but it was fun.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2005)

Express said:
			
		

> The page does often take some time to load.
> 
> The old Star Frontiers game was pretty science lite compared to games like Traveller. There were only four races, and like the Basic and AD&D of the tiem it was a little on the generic and open side as far as setting info went.
> 
> ...




Sounds pretty cool, what exactly is the plan for the players?  Are they working for the government?  Police force like?  Mercenary?


----------



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty cool, what exactly is the plan for the players?  Are they working for the government?  Police force like?  Mercenary?




The players work for StarLaw, which is the "national" interplanetary law enforcement group for the United Planetary Federation, the games government.They are not part of the military and are a step up from the local law units that exist on various planets.  

However, the Rangers have a rather large area of responsibility other than just law enforcement operating out on the edges of settled space.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2005)

Express said:
			
		

> The players work for StarLaw, which is the "national" interplanetary law enforcement group for the United Planetary Federation, the games government.They are not part of the military and are a step up from the local law units that exist on various planets.
> 
> However, the Rangers have a rather large area of responsibility other than just law enforcement operating out on the edges of settled space.




Ah bummer... I've been watching a lot of Firefly recently and I had been liking the idea of being small-time smugglers/runners/mercenaries but with a general nobility working against the government and trying to get by in a rough world.


----------



## Express (Dec 18, 2005)

I was thinking of doing something like that, but decided against it. Since theres no real evil government, so it doesnt really work the same.  All I can say is that the heroes of the game will be pretty independent, autonomous.Theyre not like the FBI. More like underpaid professionials, not unlike the sheriffs of the old west. Except they have to deal with the unknown threats of space, greedy powerful mega-corporations, strange cults and terrorist groups.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 19, 2005)

I'd like in if you still have space.

I played and DMed Star Frontiers when it first came out.  Had mixed feelings about the mechanics and switched over to Traveller after a few years.  

I have D20 Modern and have been to the Star Frontiers site before.

I've played characters from each of the races listed.  I'd perfer an alien, but can wait on other players prefernces to support a mixed group.

Thanks for offering to run this!


----------



## Express (Dec 19, 2005)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> I'd like in if you still have space.
> 
> I played and DMed Star Frontiers when it first came out.  Had mixed feelings about the mechanics and switched over to Traveller after a few years.
> 
> ...




Cool. You have a spot. The original Star Frontiers was interesting, though there were some wonky things about it. Never did try Traveller though. But welcome aboard. If you dont have d20 future just use the srd.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 23, 2005)

Express, I'm going to have to drop out.  I got nailed this week with another Iraq tour.  Not sure when I'll be back online.  Best of luck though.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2005)

i'm not really familiar with d20 moder but if yer willin, i'd like to play.


----------



## Mithran (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm interested as well. A couple of questions, though. First, how are attributes being determined? Second, how is wealth being determined?


----------



## Express (Dec 26, 2005)

OK- I appreciate everyones interest. However, Im going to abandon this game idea. Im planning on a wild west game instead so check the this forum for details.


----------

